# What are you reading? II



## ultraviolet

Pretty self-explanatory! Old thread was way long. 

I'm reading _Wuthering Heights_ (Emily Brontë) for my Issues & Transgressions in Literature unit, which I'm thoroughly enjoying. Really not enjoying _Wuthering Heights_, though. :|

edit: oh, and please use spoiler tags if you're discussing a book's plot!


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax

Still tipping away at Stephen King's _The Stand_.


----------



## Ever

Reading Maximum Ride: The Final Warning. Gonna get Uglies (Scott Westerfeld) pretty soon.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

The Disappearing Spoon by Sam Kean

Me = Chemistry Nerd


----------



## Zeph

_Harry Potter et le Prince de Sang-Mêlé_, (J.K. Rowling obviously, translated by Jean-François Menard) and _Seta_ (Alessandro Baricco).

Oh, and _Un Sac de Billes_ (Joseph Joffo) and _The Trial_ (play, Steven Berkoff), but those are for school so hardly count!


----------



## Minish

_Across the Nightingale Floor_ by Lian Hearn. Rereading my favourite books has such a nice, comfortable feeling!


----------



## Dannichu

Just finished The Killing Place by Tess Gerritsen. Rizzoli and Isles are far, _far_ more heterosexual in the books than they are in their TV show o.o

And I spent about four hours this evening getting to page 9 of Harry Potter Et Le Prisonnier D'Azkaban *high-five with Castform* because I wanted to refresh my French a little before I go there (I use the word 'refresh' very lightly).


----------



## goldenquagsire

Cirrus said:


> _Across the Nightingale Floor_ by Lian Hearn. Rereading my favourite books has such a nice, comfortable feeling!


I think our definitions of "nice" and "comfortable" may differ somewhat. :P
I did enjoy _Across the Nightingale Floor_ (though I still haven't finished the trilogy) but I found it terribly sad.

Since the last thread I have spectacularly failed to finish any of my books, but I finished Kenan Malik's _Strange Fruit_. I'm not sure what to think, really.

I also read Will Eisner's _The Plot_. It's nothing ground-breaking - there's already plenty of printed-word denunciations of the Protocols of Zion, and _The Plot_ isn't even terribly well-written - but I guess I can't knock any attempts to smother the irritatingly resiliant ghost of anti-Semitism.


----------



## Byrus

Dreamcatcher by Stephen King, for about the millionth time. I have no idea why I love this book so much, and I can completely understand all the criticism it receives but ahhh 

And I'm probably gonna get started on Huckleberry Finn soonish since I have to read that for an English literature course I'm doing.


----------



## Ever

Uglies and Linger.


----------



## Light

Incognito: The Secret Lives of the Brain. Super interesting. Go read the first chapter & 1/2 on Google. Then go buy it.


----------



## hyphen

um
Scat.
*hides*
(actual book name)


----------



## Tailsy

I just finished _Things Fall Apart_, Chinua Achebe. I'm also halfway through _Esther Waters_, George Moore. I really need to like, finish that.

Oh also _A Woman of No Importance_, Oscar Wilde, although I have to keep going back and re-reading pages because I'm awful at reading plays.


----------



## Aletheia

Read the first volume of _Hikaru No Go_ because they didn't have the _GTO _volume I was on. Pleasantly surprised.

Trying to read _Lolita_ BUT EVERY SINGLE COPY AT MY LIBRARY IS CHECKED OUT WHYYYY



Light Yagami said:


> Go read the first chapter & 1/2 on Google. Then  go buy it.


Yay, I'm not the only one who does that!


----------



## DarkAura

I finished _Artemis Fowl, the Atlantis Complex_

Its about a criminal mastermind who gets Atlantis Complex, a disease that only faries get when they are ridden with guilt. Artemis, being the only human associated with faries, hs gotten the Atlantis complex.

Now he has something like OCD, where he is obssessed with the number five. Oh, did i mention he has an alter ego? His alter ego is Orion, who is the romantic and childish side of artemis. (The Orion personality being a very small part of artemis)

Meanwhile, Turnball Root, brother of Julius Root, Holly Short's deceased commander, is up to an evil plot where he wants to make his wife eternally young, but will demolish anyone in his path. This happens at the exact same time Artemis gets the Atlantis Complex. 

I loved the book! It's got like 350 pages! (one of the books in the series, the Opal Deception, has like 500 pages)

The series has 7 books in all. (the ones in italics i have read them)

_Artemis Fowl_
_Artemis Fowl, The Arctic Incident_
_Artemis Fowl, The Eternity Code_
_Artemis Fowl, The Opal Deception_
Artemis Fowl, The Lost Colony
Artemis Fowl, The Time Paradox
_Artemis Fowl, The Atlantis Complex_


I love the books! X3

EDIT: Just realized i had to put the book's plot in spoiler. =(


----------



## Aletheia

I've read all of them except _Atlantis Complex_. Let's exchange memories!


----------



## DarkAura

Star69 said:


> I've read all of them except _Atlantis Complex_. Let's exchange memories!


Ok! X3

In "The Opal Deception", wasn't it sad that Julius exploded and that everyone blamed holly? How terrible was that! And then Holly has to follow Julius' last command.

'Protect Artemis Fowl and Butler'


----------



## Ever

I have waaay too many to list, but you should all read The Tomorrow Code by Brian Falkner. It is one of the best books I have ever read, which is saying something.


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax

I _FINALLY_ finished _The Stand_. That leaves around 60 books in my room that I haven't read. Eep.


----------



## SquishierCobra

finished reading "The Red Pyramid" a while back.


----------



## Luxcario

Gladiator: Fight for Freedom - Simon Scarrow


----------



## DarkAura

@Squishier Cobra; The Red Pyramid?  My friend read that! I never got to read it though. I knwo it's by Rick Riordan, who made the Perct Jackson Series and the Lost Hero!

I am currently reading "Artemis Fowl the Time Paradox"

Wasn't he a clever boy? =P


----------



## Totodile

Right now I'm reading _Persuasion_ for like the fourth time. My English professor centered our entire class around that book because she loves it so much -_-


----------



## Tomboy

Dorian Gray - by Oscar Wilde
for a book report


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax

Just started _Sophie's World_ by Jostein Gaardner.


----------



## Zapi

My friend basically forced me to read the first Maximum Ride book (_The Angel Experiment_ by James Patterson), so yeah. I have to say, it's pretty awesome so far.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

Just finished the _ZOMBIES VS UNICORNS _anthology.

There were both gay and lesbian zombies. How inclusive.


----------



## ultraviolet

Teh Ebil Snorlax said:


> Just started _Sophie's World_ by Jostein Gaardner.


oh wow, good luck. I've never been able to finish that book.


----------



## Aletheia

ultraviolet said:


> oh wow, good luck. I've never been able to finish that book.


I read the last 300 or so pages of it in one very, very long night.

Was so worth it.


----------



## Ever

Tiger's Quest. Was very satisfied with the ending of Forever, by Maggie Stiefvater. The Deamon King was nice too.


----------



## DarkAura

Finished the entire Artemis Fowl Series.

Woders what book to read next.....

Suggestions?


----------



## Superbird

_The Oddyssey_.


----------



## Luxcario

Having a go at the Red Pyramid.


----------



## Dar

oh that book is epic. right now im reading City of Ember


----------



## Monoking

Blastoise Fortooate said:


> Just finished the _ZOMBIES VS UNICORNS _anthology.
> There were both gay and lesbian zombies. How inclusive.


WHERE DO I BUY THAT??



DarkAura said:


> Finished the entire Artemis Fowl Series.
> Wonders what book to read next.....
> Suggestions?


Read '1984' if you haven't already. I did for an assignment and kind of liked it, but i think you'll enjoy it.


----------



## Cerberus87

Teh Ebil Snorlax said:


> Just started _Sophie's World_ by Jostein Gaardner.


This book is AWESOME. Not the first work by Gaarder I've read, but certainly the most satisfying, and with a very interesting twist. I couldn't stop reading it until the end.


----------



## bulbasaur

Did anyone here read Middlesex? I'm considering it for a book project, but it's been really slow for me. I'll keep it up if it's worth it, though.


----------



## Zero Moment

Squire - Tamora Pierce


----------



## Phantom

The Son of Neptune... pretty ok so far. Still wish it focused more on Percy, but I'm liking these new characters a lot.


----------



## Lady Grimdour

The Wadsworth Anthology of Drama and the Cambridge Introduction to Theatre.

Kill me.


----------



## RK-9

The Lost Hero

percy were u go


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies

1984 - George Orwell

Weird to read a book of a past year that is futuristic for its time


----------



## Ever

Windswept Questant said:


> My friend basically forced me to read the first Maximum Ride book (_The Angel Experiment_ by James Patterson), so yeah. I have to say, it's pretty awesome so far.


Angel is the best book. Gotta read 'em all though.

I'll be reading Goliath. I hope the romance doesn't ruin it.


----------



## opaltiger

_The Player of Games_ - Iain M. Banks


----------



## Tailsy

Grimdour said:


> The Wadsworth Anthology of Drama [...]
> 
> Kill me.


LOL same 

I cannot even with that book, I just want to chuck it but it's TOO HEAVY


----------



## Phantom

Water for Elephants. Good so far.


----------



## Lady Grimdour

Twilight Sparkle said:


> LOL same
> 
> I cannot even with that book, I just want to chuck it but it's TOO HEAVY


I can probably break my window with that thing.


----------



## Byrus

Amnesia by Beverly Barton. God knows why, the sex descriptions in it are hilariously bad, but I guess that's part of the fun.

Good crime novels are tricky to come by. I really need to hunt for more Stuart Macbride books.


----------



## DarkAura

Hawke said:


> The Son of Neptune... pretty ok so far. Still wish it focused more on Percy, but I'm liking these new characters a lot.


That's out now?! Damn it, i dont think thats at my library



RK-9 said:


> The Lost Hero
> 
> percy were u go


I read it last year. My friend could read it in 3 weeks, but i read it in 3 days (i usually read 800 pages of books a week)

PERCY, Y U HAVE AMNESIA THAT NO ONE FINDS OUT ABOUT UNTIL THE END?!?


I'll try to read the books suggested, thanks people! =D


----------



## Dragon

I'm going through the Song of Ice and Fire series by George R. R. Martin. Aaaaa a series with a million characters I can actually keep track of because they're actually interesting :o I'm on A Dance With Dragons right now but some guy at my local library took it out so :L


----------



## Momo(th)

I FINALLY FINISHED _The Sillmarillian_ by J.R.R. Tolkein. HARDEST DAMN BOOK EVER! (And this is coming from the kid who has actually read the Bible.) 
Also, _Howl's Moving Castle_. Awsome book.


----------



## Minish

_The Double_ by José Saramago! One of those books I never would have picked up if not for an assignment. So far odd, but compelling.


----------



## Kinova

I just finished _Looking for Alaska _by John Green and ahhhh. Many giggles and many sniffles and just - it is very good.


----------



## Dar

right now im reading The Son of Neptune. Just got it today X3


----------



## ignore_this_acct

Cell by Steven King. It's very pleasant read for when you just want to relax after a long day.

I'm surprised I'm able to get it at the school library.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

I've finally gotten my hands on _The Dresden Files. *:D*_


----------



## War & Thunder

I'm currently reading Halo: The Fall of Reach.


----------



## opaltiger

_IQ84_ - Haruki Murakami


----------



## Ever

Just finished Extras and Wolfsbane. I'm reading The Exiled Queen by Cinda Williams Chima now.


----------



## Luxcario

Pushing aside Red Pyramid for the time being to read The Lost Hero.


----------



## DarkAura

The Lost Hero is a good book. it's 500 pages, but a good book.

I'm currently reading The Familiars....only got through one page cause i wanted to come on here, XD!


----------



## Poseidia

I'm reading The Red Pyramid. Good book.


----------



## Mai

_A Clash Of Kings_ in the Game Of Thrones series.

It's so amazing, everyone! :D I'm going through it pretty slowly (I'm only in the one-hundreds, when there's about a thousand pages) compared to my usual rate, but it's surprisingly nice not to finish a book in two to three days. 



Spoiler



My favorite characters are probably either Daenerys, Lysa or Jon and I'm also beginning to love Yoren _so much._ I really hope they don't die >(



However, I never really liked Ned that much anyway.


----------



## Zero Moment

Reading Starclimber, LIEK UH BAWSS


----------



## DarkAura

I just finished The Familiars, and it is SO awesome! It's about 300 pages. Hehe, you thought i was gonna say what it was about! Silleh inferior humans! I'm not just gonna put the page number cause you'll think I put the page number, which i did, but you wouldn't have found that out if you have just left this alone, wouldn't you. >=D. MWAHAHAHA! Now you'll never found out what the book's about, unless you read it yourself! >=D

Anyway, my library still doesnt have the Son of Neptune! >=U


----------



## goldenquagsire

Reading for my course kind of killed my love of reading for pleasure. I mean, I find that type of reading fun, picking apart arguments and writing notes and preparing essays and stuff, but when you do that for six hours every day you don't really want to do another hour of reading after that. Also, having to cook/wash up/go clubbing/band practice/phone home kind of takes up all my time now. I haven't played a video game or watched TV in over a month. ;_;

That said, I'm slowly making my way through Stephen Jay Gould's _Wonderful Life_. It's a really lovely book about paleontology, biology and a bit of history.


----------



## Zero Moment

Heir Apparent, bipches

the princess

HASS the immersive reality game


----------



## Ever

I recently finished The Exiled Queen, the second book of the Seven Realms series by Cinda Williams Chima. I liked it a lot and it was a decent length, too. Would definitely recommend it to fantasy/adventure fans.

I also read Witch and Wizard by James Patterson. It was only okay.


----------



## Minish

Muriel Spark's _The Prime of Miss Jean Brodie_ for my English module! I like it. :o


----------



## DarkAura

Back to the Future Divide. Second book of a Back to the Future trilogy. It's about a boy with a rare heart condition going to a world full of mythical creatures, and there, humans are the mythical creatures. Very nice book, I must say.


----------



## Zero Moment

Restaurant at the End of the Universe :33



DarkAura said:


> Back to the Future Divide. Second book of a Back to the Future trilogy. It's about a boy with a rare heart condition going to a world full of mythical creatures, and there, humans are the mythical creatures. Very nice book, I must say.


Aww, the ending of Jinx in the Divide is so sad η_η


----------



## Tailsy

_Young Adam_, Alexander Trocchi. Also _Mrs Dalloway_, Virginia Woolf, because I like to read my set texts two at a time!


----------



## Dar

I am currently reading The Son of Neptune for the third time. Yes. It's that good.


----------



## Ever

I'm reading The Gray Wolf Throne by Cinda Williams Chima, and I LOVE it! I also read The Gift by James Patterson, which was only meh, and Trickster's Choice by Tamora Pierce, which I also loved.

EDIT: The Gray Wolf Throne was a grat book, but the ending was really dissapointing :(


----------



## Zero Moment

Also, The Tragedy of Romeo and Juliet.


----------



## opaltiger

_Inference to the Best Explanation_, Peter Lipton.


----------



## nastypass

The Old Man and the Wasteland, by Nick Cole.


----------



## DarkAura

Finished Back to the Future Divide (Seriously, that is dangerously close to the BttF movie) and I'm reading Jinx on the Divide now.


----------



## Zero Moment

Virals.

SUCH A GOOD BOOK


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

I am reading 'The Maze Runner' by James Dashner. It's one of those books where it's really ambiguous at the start and doesn't explain a lot in the beginning. I'm only about 10 pages in, and the thing I notice the most is how instead of cursing, the characters say things like 'klunk' and 'shank'. It's because the people invented a new kind of English or something, but it's really weird hearing someone say 'You'll klunk your pants' (yes, this does happen).

Also, I find it funny how The Maze _Run_ner is by James _Dash_ner


----------



## guy standing behind you

PenguinAndFriends said:


> I am reading 'The Maze Runner' by James Dashner. It's one of those books where it's really ambiguous at the start and doesn't explain a lot in the beginning. I'm only about 10 pages in, and the thing I notice the most is how instead of cursing, the characters say things like 'klunk' and 'shank'. It's because the people invented a new kind of English or something, but it's really weird hearing someone say 'You'll klunk your pants' (yes, this does happen).


I am reading the sequel, The Scorch Trials.


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax

I tried to read Paolini's _Inheritance_ but considering I've read the likes of _Anathem_ and _The Stand_ since I read _Brisingr_, my tolerance for literary stupidity has plummeted too far to tolerate it. I gave up on _Sophie's World_ because the translation was really childish and uninteresting.

Considering reading a classic over the mid-term. _Catch-22_, maybe.


----------



## opaltiger

Just finished _Jonathan Strange and Mr. Norrell_ by Susanna Clarke. Now reading _11/22/1963_ by Stephen King.


----------



## Minish

I'm reading _Grotesque_ by Natsuo Kirino! I wanted to read some Japanese feminist (crime) fiction, so.

I gueeess I'm also reading _Cold Magic_ by Kate Elliot, which to be fair _is_ some kind of Afro-Celtic steampunk icepunk sci-fi thing where all the main characters are of colour, and. That's _cool_, but. I wish it were better-written. :C But it's interesting, so I'll battle on!


----------



## Phantom

I'm a little late, but I'm just starting The Hunger Games.


----------



## TonyMHFan

The Clockwork Prince.


----------



## Zero Moment

Shatterglass, Tribulation Force, Brisingr.
Just finished Left Behind and Seizure.


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax

Have started _Catch-22_, finding it pretty hilarious. My aunt is buying me one hundred euro worth of books from Amazon for my eighteenth birthday, so I'm getting some pretty sweet titles soon enough, including _Maus_ and _The God Delusion_.


----------



## DarkAura

Just finished Gathering Blue and Bones (The little comic book). Now I'm reading Messenger.


----------



## opaltiger

_It_, Stephen King.


----------



## Zero Moment

Brisingr (Paolini), Lady Knight (Pierce), Tribulation Force (LaHaye/Jenkins)


----------



## CJBlazer

I just finished up Brisingr and now I am trying to get me hands on Book Four of the Eragon/Inheritance Series.


----------



## Dar

Just finished Dark Life. Havent found anything new so far. (Seriously I think I've read every good book at my school library =_=)


----------



## Zexion

Just finished Gone With the Wind (can't remember the author) (Oddly enough, not for school, just for fun)
Now I'm starting The Shining by Stephen King.


----------



## Minish

Ursula K. Le Guin's _The Other Wind_, and as soon as it arrives, Murakami's _1Q84_! I will probably hate it.


----------



## Cloudsong

_The Giver_ by Lois Lowry. 

I adore this book so much asdfghjkl


----------



## Zero Moment

Girl, Stolen
A Game of Thrones
A Clash of Kings


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax

Read _Catch-22_, _The Good Man Jesus and the Scoundrel Christ_, _Superman: Red Son_, _Batman: Year One_, _Batman: The Long Halloween_ and _Batman: The Dark Knight Returns_. Just started _Snow Crash_ by Neal Stephenson. I'm hopeful because _Anathem_ by the same author is my favourite book of all time.


----------



## Scootaloo

I finally decided to give the Harry Potter books a try. I'm on _Order of the Phoenix_ now.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

Just finished _Dead Beat _by Jim Butcher. Harry Dresden is the best main character ever.


----------



## ultraviolet

Got bored and decided to read _The Fault in Our Stars _by John Green again. I have so many feels for this book ugh


----------



## DarkAura

I'm reading _Bone_. Great comic series, IMO.


----------



## Momo(th)

Just finished _The Great Gatsby_

Was way cooler than I thought.


----------



## Dar

The Skinjacker Trilogy has me reading it nonstop.


----------



## Tailsy

_But n Ben A-Go-Go_, Matthew Fitt!

It's wonderful. And written entirely in Scots. :o)


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow

I just finished _Fire_ by Kristin Cashore. I didn't think I would like it as much as I liked _Graceling_, but I like it just as much if not more. I'm eager to read _Bitterblue_ now.

I'm also reading _So Silver Bright_ by Lisa Mantchev and _Daughter of Smoke and Bone_ by Laini Taylor. The latter I have high expectations for; I am a huge fan of Laini Taylor's stories.

I'm excited to finally get some books read this summer! I haven't had much time to during the school year.


----------



## Datura

I'm re-reading _Breakfast at Tiffany's_! It's the best piece of literature of all time.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

Just finished reading that Spiderman thing where he dies. I enjoyed myself!

Also _A Raisin in the Sun _for English. Quite enjoyable; I was Walter in Act 2 and I got to shout a curse word today! =3D


----------



## goldenquagsire

Plowing through _Game of Thrones_! It honestly lives up to all the hype. Still entertaining at page 450!



Seraph said:


> Just finished _The Great Gatsby_
> 
> Was way cooler than I thought.


It really is. :)

Which is why this makes me quite unhappy. :(


----------



## Frostagin

Ender's Game.
oh my goooood it's so depressing.
It's not as bad as 1984 though.


----------



## Tailsy

fifty shades of FUCKING grey

FUCK


----------



## Momo(th)

How to Kill a Mockingbird just might be my new favorite book.


----------



## Zexion

Seraph said:


> How to Kill a Mockingbird just might be my new favorite book.


Yes!!

Ahem... as for what I'm reading. The End of the Line by Angela Cerrito


----------



## opaltiger

_Snare_, by Katherine Kerr
_Kraken_, by China Mieville
_Guns, Germs, and Steel_, by Jared Diamond
_The Scientific Revolution_, by Steven Shapin

In ascending order of how much I can justifiably call them revision. :D


----------



## Byrus

The carnival by Dean Koontz.

And of course the villain is a satanist. Again. Actually, he's literally identical to the villain in Hideaway, where he tries to please Satan by being a murderous asshole so he can earn his place in hell and blah blah he's evil. 

If I played a Dean Koontz drinking game where I took a shot every time he wrote a book with a villain who's a satanist or some murderous asshole with a nonsensically cynical world view I'd be dead of alcohol poisoning. And yet I still read him!!! I just like gettin' mad at literature I guess.


----------



## Rainbow Dashie

I'm currently almost done reading Whipping Girl by Julia Serano after many other trans women recommended it to me, and I must say it's an excellent book about gender, femininity, trans feminism and discrimination against transsexual people. Cis people might find its tone too harsh and irritating how brutally honest and radical it is, but that's the way it needs to be to get its points across, and I think it should be a must-read for all feminists and trans women.

I was also rec'd My Husband Betty by Helen Boyd and Gender Trouble by Judith Butler, haven't got around to them yet. Any other books about gender and trans issues that people have read that they think are worth reading?


----------



## opaltiger

Fair warning: Judith Butler is incredibly, incredibly difficult to read.


----------



## nyuu

opaltiger said:


> Fair warning: Judith Butler is incredibly, incredibly difficult to read.


Could you elaborate re: difficulty? I used bits of Gender Trouble in a paper recently and found it information-dense, but not _confusing_, and hearing this has me wondering if I was somehow managing to read it superficially.


----------



## Tarvos

I've been reading a lot of Amélie Nothomb lately. In the original French, of course.

Currently, I am working my way through _Stupeur et Tremblements_, in addition to which I have finished _Antéchrista_ and _Hygiène de l'Assassin_.


----------



## CJBlazer

I have been reading some new series, including Maximum Ride, Percy Jackson, series 2, and Kane Chronicles.


----------



## Minish

Grindin' 2010 said:


> Could you elaborate re: difficulty? I used bits of Gender Trouble in a paper recently and found it information-dense, but not _confusing_, and hearing this has me wondering if I was somehow managing to read it superficially.


She's not particularly confusing, she's just very dense. Particularly wordy where she doesn't really need to be, but she's okay.

other thoughts about Serano: putting in the quiltbag club!


----------



## Dar

Started reading Unwind. Amazing book, though a slightly disturbing backstory.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

Dar said:


> Started reading Unwind. Amazing book, though a slightly disturbing backstory.



_Yes._ Although I was young enough when I first read it to not realize that it was about abortion, at first.


----------



## Dar

I just finished Unwind. Surprisingly, the only part that made me shudder was when Roland had every organ in his body and more taken out of him.


----------



## Zexion

*War and Peace*

I will finish this, hopefully.


----------



## Minish

_The God of Small Things_, Arundhati Roy. Turns out it's the exact kind of writing style I tend to like! Why didn't I read this sooner.


----------



## Tailsy

GOST is one of my favourite books of all time! it's so gorgeous and sad and lovely and i completely adore it. i'm so upset that she's only written one book :(

anyway, i'm reading _Mansfield Park_, Jane Austen for my Women's Writing and Film-making class. I get shit done early.


----------



## opaltiger

Just finished _Railsea_ by China Mieville (during, fittingly, a seven hour train journey). It is unfair that any one writer should be this bloody talented.


----------



## Dar

Just finished _The Serpent's Shadow._ It makes me sad it's the last in the series.


----------



## sovram

_Chaos: Making A New Science_ by James Gleick! Yeah I've taken to reading a lot of non-fiction, which is really strange. But it's really interesting, I promise! I see chaos *everywhere* now #_# (and now I'm armed with some knowledge of chaos theory, meaning I can maybe dispel some layperson misunderstanding!)

Umm, after that, I'm going to start working on _Mathematical Models in Biology: An Introduction_ by Elizabeth S. Allman and John A. Rhodes, for the sake of my mentor. It's also pretty interesting and also deals with chaos, actually! I think after meteorology (Lorenz), ecology was the first field in which chaotic behavior was noticed and held like "whoa what is going on". Especially since I think ecologists were tending to use difference equations rather than differential equations, and you still get this crazy chaotic behavior just out of a single, simple difference equation. (P.S. CHAOS IS AWESOME)

I also picked up _Introductory Real Analysis_ by A. N. Kolmogorov & S.V. Fomin which I'm eager to work on since I'm starting to learn mathematicians' names and Kolmogorov popped up in _Chaos_ multiple times. But I have another analysis resource I'm technically obligated to work on before this. ~_~

This is ... kind of my leisure reading now. Eheh! I had a dream about buying comics, though, so I might do that sometime soon. I'm reading _Saga_, which has horned Esperantist moon-people, so there's that going for it. It's also a little coarse and sexist, but whattyagonnado.


----------



## Byrus

The Taking by Dean Koontz. The plot sounds really creepy and intriguing, so hopefully he won't fuck it up by turning it into his personal soapbox again. :P 

Also reading through the Hunger Games trilogy. The first one was very good, and I liked Katniss as a protagonist, but I'm not really enjoying the second one as much... Reading it feels more like a chore.


----------



## Zexion

the homelanders series by andrew klavan

good series, amazing plot, and i just finished book 2/4


----------



## glitchedgamer

Bioshock: Rapture. It's basically a novelized prologue to the events in the first two Bioshock games. MUCH better than I expected from a video game based novel, but Bioshock always had a great story. After this I plan on finally reading the Lord of the Rings books.


----------



## Dar

I've read every good book in my house at least three times over.

Now I am bored.


----------



## Minish

Stuck in Robin Hobb's _Ship of Magic_. There are talking ships!! It's really fun.


----------



## Byrus

glitchedgamer said:


> Bioshock: Rapture. It's basically a novelized prologue to the events in the first two Bioshock games. MUCH better than I expected from a video game based novel, but Bioshock always had a great story. After this I plan on finally reading the Lord of the Rings books.


 Whoa what. I had no idea there was a Bioshock novel out. :o MUST GET.


----------



## Superbird

The Holy Bible.

Mostly for research purposes, and to keep an open mind. It'll help me understand other people better and relate to them.


----------



## Monoking

I recently re-read Ryan White:My Story. Made me wanna watch that old TV Movie...


----------



## Tarvos

Been reading more Amélie Nothomb and also have Camus' l'Étranger to finish. Yeah, reading predominantly in French now.


----------



## Zalgo

I'm reading Tom Clancy's op center: games of state.

I'm also reading the odyssey of homer and i just finished the wishsong of shannara


----------



## hyphen

Reading The Book Thief. Love how it's narrated by Death... d:
(finished the last AF book. good ending...<3)


----------



## opaltiger

_Imperial Earth_, Arthur C. Clarke


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

_Running Wild_ by Michael Morpurgo (please tell me if I spelt that wrong.) I just finished reading _Fire World_ by Chris d'Lacey. Both good books, if I could breath without snorting. Darn weather


----------



## Frostagin

Just finished _The Nine Lives of Chloe King_. Well, almost. I got bored of it somewhere around the third segment.

I'm also reading LoTR. Somewhere in the middle of _The Fellowship of the Ring_.


----------



## Datura

_Neither Here Nor There: Travels in Europe_ by Bill Bryson. I've been hoarding travel novels the last few months; they've become my new favorite. Bryson actually makes me want to visit Hammerfest. :D


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

nyuu said:


> Recently finished _The Fault in Our Stars_ by John Green. Kids with terminal cancer pondering life and the sudden absence thereof. _Excellent_, go read it.


_Yes. _The characters especially are just written very interestingly.

 Reading _How to Read Literature Like a Professor. _Better than I expected.


----------



## Dar

I'm currently reading _Angels & Demons_ by Dan Brown. It is amazing. It makes me want to read _The Da Vinci Code._


----------



## Ven

Currently Harry Potter and the Deathly Hollows. The series itself isn't that bad.


----------



## Ulqi-chan

_Miss Peregrine's Home for Peculiar Children_ by Ransom Riggs. I think it's a good read so far.
_The Rise and Fall of the Third Reich_ by William L. Shirer is one I'm going to start very soon, probably in the next day or so.
Rereading _The Restaurant at the End of the Universe_ by Douglas Addams, though progress is slow on this one due to the first book I listed.


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax

Since Saturday, I've read _Snow Crash_ by Neal Stephenson, _Darke_ by Angie Sage, _Artemis Fowl and the Last Guardian_ by Eoin Colfer and _The Spook's Blood_ by Joseph Delaney. Now I'm working on _The Fault in Our Stars_ by John Green.


----------



## Minish

nyuu said:


> Recently finished _The Fault in Our Stars_ by John Green. Kids with terminal cancer pondering life and the sudden absence thereof. _Excellent_, go read it.


But it's really pretentious and creepy. :(

I'm reading Virginia Woolf's _Night and Day_ & _The Waves_! And other things! Sigh, I wanted to read way more this summer.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

Cirrus said:


> But it's really pretentious and creepy. :(


Waaaa? I thought that one of the major themes was deconstructing pretentious, metaphorical thinking?


----------



## Tailsy

I haven't read it personally (I've only read Green's _Paper Towns_, which was all right) but even if that was the intention, Cirrus probably doesn't feel like the novel achieved that very well or in a manner e liked.

I'm still repeatedly thumbing through my copies of _The Bees_ (Carol Ann Duffy) and her new collected poems volume, and then I have _The Girl Who Couldn't Come_ (Joey Comeau) which I just like to reread because I love the crispness of his sentences and the way he constructs things.

Wow that was incredibly pretentious.


----------



## Aisling

It's hard to get myself to read at home (I read much more/faster at school) but off and on I've been reading _John Dies At The End_ (it reads just like a Cracked article I love it so far) and the first book of the Mistborn series. Not really into it but my boyfriend likes it so I'm trying to get through it.

Anybody here read any of the Kingkiller Chronicle by Patrick Rothfuss? Those books are like my second favorite ever (behind _The Last Unicorn_ of course) but the fandom seems to be full of the type of people who ship the protagonist with his teachers/friends even though he's clearly in love with someone else and is actually telling everything in flashback and ugh it just rubs me the wrong way so hard and I'm afraid to leave my safe zone of TCoD to find people to talk to about it :v


----------



## opaltiger

> Anybody here read any of the Kingkiller Chronicle by Patrick Rothfuss? Those books are like my second favorite ever (behind _The Last Unicorn_ of course) but the fandom seems to be full of the type of people who ship the protagonist with his teachers/friends even though he's clearly in love with someone else and is actually telling everything in flashback and ugh it just rubs me the wrong way so hard and I'm afraid to leave my safe zone of TCoD to find people to talk to about it :v


I have! They are some of my favourite books of recent years. I tend to stay away from fandoms of things I like, though, is it really that bad? (I should admit, though, that I find Denna horribly boring. :D)


----------



## ultraviolet

nyuu said:


> Recently finished _The Fault in Our Stars_ by John Green. Kids with terminal cancer pondering life and the sudden absence thereof. _Excellent_, go read it.


It's okay! _Looking for Alaska_ is a lot more accomplished as a novel, though. It's structured really well and contains less concentrated emotion.



			
				Cirrus said:
			
		

> But it's really pretentious and creepy. :(


I get that feel! I think it's because it's romanticised up to eleven. Like the novel is supposed to be kind of a romance epic but supposedly Hazel is meant to challenge that a little but she only kinda sorta does? It's hard because Hazel is the narrator so. 
I mean there's also the fact that more or less the entire storyline is one big suspension of disbelief (augustus what are you even doing) but eh. I'm forgiving.


----------



## Ven

Just finished Inheritance by Christopher Paolini. About to re-read The Last Olympian by Rick Riordan.


----------



## Byrus

Just started American Psycho by Bret Easton Ellis. (I watched the movie but never got around to reading the book before) Also looking into reading Unwind afterwards. I saw it mentioned earlier in this thread and it seemed interesting.


----------



## Psychic Kobra

If your talking about real books, I'm currently reading The Hunger Games. If your talking about fanfics, read my One-Shot, Revenge, and tell me what u think! :D


----------



## ultraviolet

Psychic Kobra said:


> If your talking about real books, I'm currently reading The Hunger Games. If your talking about fanfics, read my One-Shot, Revenge, and tell me what u think! :D


Please stop advertising your threads; asking people repeatedly to look at your stuff when it's off-topic is likely to have the opposite effect.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

Currently reading "How the Hippies Saved Physics" by David Kaiser.


----------



## hyphen

Finished _The Psychopath Test_
Reading _Bewitching Season_ and rereading _AF: The Atlantis Complex._
._.


----------



## Minish

ultraviolet said:


> I get that feel! I think it's because it's romanticised up to eleven. Like the novel is supposed to be kind of a romance epic but supposedly Hazel is meant to challenge that a little but she only kinda sorta does? It's hard because Hazel is the narrator so.
> I mean there's also the fact that more or less the entire storyline is one big suspension of disbelief (augustus what are you even doing) but eh. I'm forgiving.


Late reply! but. As well as being creepy, I think the writing is really, really awful. It's that kind of thing where all the characters speak perfect, overly-witty dialogue constantly, and then there's hipster-capitalisation about twice a page (sometimes that can be fun! I mean things like "this was supposed to be a Good Day" but you just really shouldn't overdo it). Most of all it's just really self-congratulating. There's constantly stuff like "but (that book the protagonist likes a lot) isn't a ~cancer book, because cancer books suck". The implication throughout the entire thing is that _this_ cancer book (TFiOS) is different and has all these Truths and cleverness and _~realism_ except it really just doesn't. I can accept that people as creepy as Augustus exist, though.

But yeah, basically Augustus is a gross, horrible person. When your protagonist constantly goes on about a very-hard-to-like character (who you really aren't supposed to dislike, even if that's what Green likes to pretend) it's going to be pretty hard to keep it from becoming totally unreadable. Even, say, Harry Potter is at least borderline because it's nice imagining the story from someone else's viewpoint in that, which would be impossible here.


ummmmm I guess I went on a bit sorry if you really like it I guess!

Anyway! Right now I'm with _Ship of Destiny_, Robin Hobb. This series is kind of odd. This is the final book and things are simultaneously more interesting (dragons! and ships! slaves! really interesting ideas!) and less interesting (suddenly the protagonists are the only good people around, Malta's development).


----------



## opaltiger

I have just rushed through _Wolf Hall_ and _Bring Up The Bodies_ by Hilary Mantel, which put all other historical novels to shame.


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax

I'm trying (read: failing) to finish the translation of _The Inferno_ by Dante that I was given as a present by my secondary school English teacher so I can work on reading _Watchmen_ before I have to return it to the library and _Jane Eyre_ for my English course. Then I need to hammer away at _The Republic_ by Plato for philosophy and then I can probably find some time to finish _The Colour Out of Space_ by Lovecraft and _The Fault In Our Stars_.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

_One Hundred Years of Solitude

_I could not write a more terrifyingly loopy book if I tried.


----------



## Zexion

Jennifer Government   (decent book)
In The Path of Falling Objects (slow and repetitive)
 The Final Hour (fast-paced, but repetitive)


----------



## ultraviolet

Cirrus said:


> Late reply! but. As well as being creepy, I think the writing is really, really awful. It's that kind of thing where all the characters speak perfect, overly-witty dialogue constantly, and then there's hipster-capitalisation about twice a page (sometimes that can be fun! I mean things like "this was supposed to be a Good Day" but you just really shouldn't overdo it). Most of all it's just really self-congratulating. There's constantly stuff like "but (that book the protagonist likes a lot) isn't a ~cancer book, because cancer books suck". The implication throughout the entire thing is that _this_ cancer book (TFiOS) is different and has all these Truths and cleverness and _~realism_ except it really just doesn't. I can accept that people as creepy as Augustus exist, though.
> 
> But yeah, basically Augustus is a gross, horrible person. When your protagonist constantly goes on about a very-hard-to-like character (who you really aren't supposed to dislike, even if that's what Green likes to pretend) it's going to be pretty hard to keep it from becoming totally unreadable. Even, say, Harry Potter is at least borderline because it's nice imagining the story from someone else's viewpoint in that, which would be impossible here.


No I totally get where you're coming from! I dunno, I don't think I ever really took the characters really seriously or kind of thought of them as believable, real people? Like I totally get that pretty much all the dialogue is kind of overdone (it's like everyone's living in the same universe as _Juno_), and Augustus is... what even the hell is Augustus! I found him really fun to read, but I do agree that he kind of is holy fuck creepy. I feel like Green kind of writes the characters for the story, rather than writes the story about the characters, if that makes sense? Like the whole story is a very oversaturated, dramatic narrative, and Hazel is maybe the least super-dramatic character in there (instead she's super-cynical and sarcastic), and the book kind of builds up to the end point without ever really slowing down or anything ever, so for me it kind of felt unreal? And I enjoyed it because of that, it was kind of like the characters were from a weird dream or something I remembered that happened to someone else, I guess? And at times it felt really obvious what kind of emotional response Green was trying to draw out and yeah, I dunno. I do agree that it is quite self-congratulating, especially if you were around for the hype that surrounded it.
_Looking for Alaska_ is slightly less 'DRAMA!!', but Green does write his teenagers as all being smart-asses (I don't mind because I love reading snappy dialogue), so if you didn't enjoy that you probably won't enjoy Alaska. Also kind of unfortunate female characters, which is a shame.


----------



## Scootaloo

Unwind by Neal Shusterman (really like this book, even though it is demented at times)

Hopefully will be able to reread the Leviathan trilogy! Phenomenal series if you are into steampunk!


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

Scootaloo said:


> Unwind by Neal Shusterman (really like this book, even though it is demented at times)
> 
> Hopefully will be able to reread the Leviathan trilogy! Phenomenal series if you are into steampunk!


ugh can i just

just

clap for your reading choices

Leviathan is so cool! Fantastic illustrations, giant military sky-whales against less giant robots... I love love love love that series. It's pretty similar in tone to _Airborn _by Kenneth Opal, have you read that series?


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax

Teh Ebil Snorlax said:


> I'm trying (read: failing) to finish the translation of _The Inferno_ by Dante that I was given as a present by my secondary school English teacher so I can work on reading _Watchmen_ before I have to return it to the library and _Jane Eyre_ for my English course. Then I need to hammer away at _The Republic_ by Plato for philosophy and then I can probably find some time to finish _The Colour Out of Space_ by Lovecraft and _The Fault In Our Stars_.


You can add _The Handmaid's Tale_ and _The Butcher Boy_ to my English reading and Descartes' _Meditations on First Philosophy_ to my philosophy reading and I _still haven't finished Dante_.


----------



## Scootaloo

Blastoise Fortooate said:


> ugh can i just
> 
> just
> 
> clap for your reading choices
> 
> Leviathan is so cool! Fantastic illustrations, giant military sky-whales against less giant robots... I love love love love that series. It's pretty similar in tone to _Airborn _by Kenneth Opal, have you read that series?


Thank you! It's about time someone else other than me has read Leviathan!
And I haven't read Airborn, but I can see if my school/local library has it!


----------



## Dar

Scootaloo said:


> Unwind by Neal Shusterman (really like this book, even though it is demented at times)


Amazing book. Also, have you ever read Everlost/Everwild by him? Two also amazing books. Also, if you see Everfound, it's likely to be good as well. (Though I'm not sure if it's out yet.)


----------



## Scootaloo

Dar said:


> Amazing book. Also, have you ever read Everlost/Everwild by him? Two also amazing books. Also, if you see Everfound, it's likely to be good as well. (Though I'm not sure if it's out yet.)


I'm really anxious to read those, but the sequel to Unwind is out now, so


----------



## CJBlazer

I am currently reading the Kane Chronicles Book Three. I am waiting for the next Percy Jackson book.


----------



## Scootaloo

Kid Blaze said:


> I am waiting for the next Percy Jackson book.


There's only five..
Unless you are talking about one of Riordan's other series


----------



## Zero Moment

Scootaloo said:


> There's only five..
> Unless you are talking about one of Riordan's other series


There's _The Lighting Thief_ through _The Last Olympian_, then _The Lost Hero_ and _The Son of Neptune_ in the next series, _The Heros of Olympus_.


----------



## Byrus

_John dies at the end_ by David Wong. Probably one of the funniest books I've read in a long time.


----------



## Shiny_Wooper

well i am sort of rotating books:
pokemon diamond pearl and platinum manga series
_becoming Naomi Leon-_Pam Munoz Ryan
& _Gossamer_- Louis Lowry


----------



## Scootaloo

Zero Moment said:


> then _The Lost Hero_ and _The Son of Neptune_ in the next series, _The Heros of Olympus_.


While those do have Percy in them, I don't think that they aren't officially part of the Percy Jackson books series (Lightning Thief-Last Olympian)


----------



## Dar

The Mark of Athena just came out today. Already reading it :D


----------



## Zero Moment

Dar said:


> The Mark of Athena just came out today. Already reading it :D


_Whaaaaa_


Thank you for informing me of this, good sir. I shall get started on this post-haste.


----------



## Goldenpelt

Dar said:


> The Mark of Athena just came out today. Already reading it :D


This. I only have a hundred or so pages left. I was kinda hoping the statue was the Palladion. WHY DO YOU RUIN MY DREAMS, RIORDAN? (kidding) But I'm glad put in some more obscure bits of mythology like Chrysaor.


----------



## Scootaloo

UnWholly (the sequel to Unwind) has recently come out and I am about half way finished. Curse you third book not coming out till next yearr


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax

Finally finished _The Inferno_, _The Colour Out of Space_, _The Handmaid's Tale_, gave up on _The Republic_, just finished _The Ten-Cent Plague_ and am working my way through _The Butcher Boy_ and _The Sun Also Rises_.


----------



## Shiny Grimer

Read  Look me in the eye, Born on a blue day, and am reading send in the idiots.


----------



## Tarvos

_Тамань_ (a part of Lermontov's _Герой нашего времени_) and _Män som hatar_ kvinnor (Stieg Larsson).


----------



## sovram

read Mark Danielewski's _The Fifty Year Sword_ in 40 mins in between classes today

damn that was a good story


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax

Finished _The Butcher Boy_ and _The Sun Also Rises_ and have since chewed my way through _Animal Farm_, _A Scanner Darkly_, _The Quiet American_, _Maus_ and some other things I can't think of, my brain is too fried.

Currently rereading _Frankenstein_, thinking of starting a dystopia binge once I'm done; _Brave New World_, _Lord of the Flies_, _A Clockwork Orange_, _Fahrenheit 451_, _Never Let Me Go_ and, if I can find it, _We_.


----------



## Scootaloo

in english we have to do a novel study on a classic, so I'm reading _Watership Down._

it's kinda recent, but i guess it counts as a classic?? it was in the "Classics" section at the school library.


----------



## Dar

Currently reading _Cold Springs_ by Rick Riordan. After I finish, I'll be reading _Airman._

I'm also going to be reading _Deception Point_ for a book report.


----------



## Dragon

Finished _This Book is Filled With Spiders_ by David Wong a while ago, and just finished _Cloud Atlas_ by David Mitchell. I really like the different voices wow should go see the movie when I don't have several weeks' worth of homework to catch up on :U!


----------



## opaltiger

_In Cold Blood_ by Truman Capote.


----------



## Byrus

Finished reading _The Things_ by Peter Watts, which is basically _The Thing_ from the alien's POV. It was... not what I expected. I mean, I was really pumped for reading it, 'cause it sounded like a good idea, but it just felt like a let-down. It was also a bit confusing, because I thought he was basing it off the novel version, but it was only towards the end that it was confirmed that he was writing with Carpenter's movie version in mind... 

The ending was jarring and I felt like he just ran out of steam, so he just threw in a rape metaphor for a cheap, ominous ending. No thanks, I'll stick with John Campbell's original story.



Dragon said:


> Finished _This Book is Filled With Spiders_ by David Wong a while ago


oh shit, I didn't realise this was out, need to get this asap.


----------



## Hippy

I'm re-reading the Twilight Saga for the 3rd time. I'm not one of these crazy fan girls, or anything, though. Last night, I started and finished New Moon, and got halfway through Eclipse. Those books are so romantic, it makes me sad :'(


----------



## Meowth

Currently I'm finishing off the last couple of chapters of _The Lord of the Rings_. It hasn't really sparked as much conlanging and worldbuilding inspiration as I'd hoped/expected but it's been a pretty enjoyable read nonetheless.

When I'm done with that I'll probably just go back to being intimidated by the ridiculous amount of books I've been stockpiling for about a year and a half now and making no attempt to actually read.


----------



## Minish

_Wicked_ by Gregory Maguire. Finally. It's weird and good!


----------



## Scootaloo

Still reading_Watership Down_ but I plan on finishing _Deathly Hallows_ after, and might start reading _Pokemon Adventures_.

EDIT: I finally finished Watership Down!


----------



## Dragon

I finished _Good Omens_ a couple of days ago (holy crap?????? wow one of my favourite books) and have the first book in the Mistborn trilogy sitting around for after I finish this stupid math portfolio blaaaaargh.


----------



## CloudCat

I just re-finished Breaking Dawn. I'm now reading a book called 7 Habits for Highly Effective Teens.


----------



## Superbird

Oh, 7 habits! I remember that one because it was required reading in sixth grade for us. 

...it's not that interesting, if I remember correctly.


----------



## Tarvos

_Flickan som lekte med elden._ Second part of the Millenium Trilogy.


----------



## Cerberus87

Just finished Interview with the Vampire. I really enjoyed the latter part of the book when Louis is in Paris, although Louis himself isn't a particularly enjoyable character until he has his "revelation" near the end of the book.

The Vampire Chronicles are also interesting in that they depict homosexual love between prominent characters, but, since they're vampires, it's a much different kind of love, like mutual admiration, it's actually a little complicated to explain, but Louis and Armand's relationship, as well as the reasons why Armand loved Louis, were very interesting. In my mind they even overshadowed the strong bond between Louis and Claudia, which was another intriguing relationship, and never sexual because Claudia was, well, a child.

The book is much deeper than I expected, I enjoyed it thoroughly! Hope "The Vampire Lestat" is even better.


----------



## opaltiger

_One Hundred Years of Solitude_, Gabriel Garcia Marquez.


----------



## Dragon

Finished _Mistborn: The Final Empire_ by Brandon Sanderson. It wasn't bad but not as amazing as people have told me it would be :U Still gonna get the rest of the trilogy though ahahaha.


----------



## opaltiger

Dragon said:


> Finished _Mistborn: The Final Empire_ by Brandon Sanderson. It wasn't bad but not as amazing as people have told me it would be :U Still gonna get the rest of the trilogy though ahahaha.


His other series (The Stormlight Archives, first book _The Way of Kings_) is quite a bit better. In general Sanderson has been getting better and better, so his recent stuff is always the best.

But do finish Mistborn. It's a lot of fun.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

opaltiger said:


> _One Hundred Years of Solitude_, Gabriel Garcia Marquez.


Oh dear, this book. I see why people see it as good literature (my teacher raves about it), but I have never honestly had to read harder in my entire life just to understand what the hell was happening in a book, and I've never enjoyed a book less. Maybe it's improved in the original Spanish, I dunno.

Just finished _Beloved_ for the same class, and it was an interesting read.


----------



## opaltiger

Blastoise Fortooate said:


> Oh dear, this book. I see why people see it as good literature (my teacher raves about it), but I have never honestly had to read harder in my entire life just to understand what the hell was happening in a book, and I've never enjoyed a book less. Maybe it's improved in the original Spanish, I dunno.


I'm a veteran of magical realism and I liked the first couple of pages, so my hopes are high. :D


----------



## Cerberus87

Blastoise Fortooate said:


> Oh dear, this book. I see why people see it as good literature (my teacher raves about it), but I have never honestly had to read harder in my entire life just to understand what the hell was happening in a book, and I've never enjoyed a book less. Maybe it's improved in the original Spanish, I dunno.
> 
> Just finished _Beloved_ for the same class, and it was an interesting read.


I don't know how the translation was for Gabriel García Marquez's books, but when translating from an Anglo-Saxon/Germanic language to a Latin one, the translation has to be really good. In some cases the "feel" of the book is lost with translation. I can't even imagine how it is to read a classic Brazilian book (by Machado de Assis for example), in another language. In many cases the language in which a book is written is part of the "culture" of the book, and this is something that's arguably impossible to "convert" to a foreign language.

The only books I read in English were Casino Royale by Ian Fleming and a bit of The Name of the Rose by Umberto Eco. Therefore, one original English and a translated one. I felt the translated one had maybe lost a bit of the aura of the original, while Casino Royale was at its best in, obviously, English.


----------



## Scootaloo

just got Everlost by Neal Shusterman on my Kindle :D
the reason why i wanted to get this book is cause there's a Zelda reference but I quickly became more intrigued and compelled to read it for the book itself.


----------



## kyeugh

Piers Anthony. He's all I'll read lately for some reason. I've discovered more recent literature frankly sucks.


----------



## Dar

Scootaloo said:


> just got Everlost by Neal Shusterman on my Kindle :D
> the reason why i wanted to get this book is cause there's a Zelda reference but I quickly became more intrigued and compelled to read it for the book itself.


...That book has a Zelda reference? Where?


----------



## Scootaloo

Chapter 8, I believe.
Some one is playing a game boy and Lief (i think) is like 'who's this Zelda person?' or something.


----------



## Autumn

Rereading One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest.


----------



## Zero Moment

The Conversion Bureau: Option Gamma
I legitimately feel like I took it home from the bookstore when I read it.


----------



## Momo(th)

I am currently going through a Lovecraftian binge right now, since Wikisource has all his works up.


----------



## Byrus

Just finished _This book is full of spiders_ by David Wong, which was as awesome as I expected it to be. I'm making my way through _Life of Pi_ now. I picked it up on my Kindle for 20p, which was a pretty sweet deal. 

Also downloaded _The Jungle Book_ to read afterwards.


----------



## opaltiger

opaltiger said:


> I'm a veteran of magical realism and I liked the first couple of pages, so my hopes are high. :D


So I finished. The last twenty pages were the most powerful I have ever read. Heartily recommended.

Now I shall start _Roadside Picnic_, by Boris and Arkady Strugatsky.



> I'm making my way through Life of Pi now.


I'd be interested to hear your thoughts. I found it fun but largely insubstantial.


----------



## Hippy

I'm reading _Miss Peregrine's Home for Peculiar Children_ by Ransom Riggs again for the 8th time. I love this book :)


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax

I'm just about to start _One Hundred Years of Solitude_ by Gabriel García Márquez, then I'm going to try and eat _Life of Pi_ and _The Great Gatsby_, and re-eat _The Hobbit_, before I watch their respective movies.


----------



## Edoc'sil

Just read the Hobbit and the Hannibal Lecter books (also Divergent), currently reading Omerta, just bought World War Z, going to buy Insurgent and How to Tell if Your Cat is Plotting to Kill You later this week.


----------



## Dragon

I got _The Alloy of Law_ by Brandon Sanderson from the library :D The Mistborn series finished a lot better than I expected so let's see the sort of sequel? The cover looks steampunky yes good


----------



## Dannichu

Finally, _finally_, after so very much persuading, I've started the behemoth that is Jonathan Strange and Mr Norrel. 

(Mhals assures me it's the best thing ever, and despite being the size of a small European country, not difficult to read. Although it's worth mentioning she's currently reading LotR and finding it a well-paced romp.)


----------



## Scootaloo

Got Divergent from the library this week :o


----------



## opaltiger

Dannichu said:


> Finally, _finally_, after so very much persuading, I've started the behemoth that is Jonathan Strange and Mr Norrel.
> 
> (Mhals assures me it's the best thing ever, and despite being the size of a small European country, not difficult to read. Although it's worth mentioning she's currently reading LotR and finding it a well-paced romp.)


I will second her on both these points, and I found LotR impossible to get through.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

I just read the _V for Vendetta_ collection by Alan Moore and David Lloyd. Fantastic stuff.


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax

Teh Ebil Snorlax said:


> I'm just about to start _One Hundred Years of Solitude_ by Gabriel García Márquez, then I'm going to try and eat _Life of Pi_ and _The Great Gatsby_, and re-eat _The Hobbit_, before I watch their respective movies.


Only half-way through it, but I just wanted to say that _One Hundred Years of Solitude_ is amaaaaaaaaaaaaaazing.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

y'know i am feeling really weird for not enjoying _One Hundred Years_


----------



## opaltiger

Blastoise Fortooate said:


> y'know i am feeling really weird for not enjoying _One Hundred Years_


Magical realism is a very divisive genre. As far as I can tell people either love it or are confused as to why other people love it.


----------



## Tailsy

Talking about magical realism, I finally finished _The Particular Sadness of Lemon Cake_, Aimee Bender, via my habit for buying books on Amazon based solely on how interesting I find the titles. It wasn't as good as I thought it was going to be, but it was entertaining enough! Lots of people hated the ending though. Which is silly, because it's only about as silly as the rest of the book.


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax

I'm starting _The Bell Jar_ tonight because my friend went through great ordeals to deliver it to me (not really).


----------



## Scootaloo

maximum ride :o for a novel study assignment.


----------



## opaltiger

I have been reading loads of Yasunari Kawabata lately. To wit: _The Master of Go_, _Thousand Cranes_, and _The Sound of the Mountain_. They're all excellent, especially the first.


----------



## Hippy

I just finished the books _Wintergirls_ and _Speak_ by Laurie Halse Anderson. They are now my two favorite books! I'm currently searching for a bookstore that owns _Twisted_ by Laurie Halse Anderson :)


----------



## DragonHeart

I am reading _The Forgotten Warrior_ by Erin Hunter!


----------



## Zexion

Jumping between *It* by Stephen King, *Watergate: A Novel* by Thomas Mallon, and *Socialism: An Economic and Sociological Analysis* by Ludwig von Mises.


----------



## ignore_this_acct

Currently re-reading _Looking for Alaska_ by John Green.  I love that book.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

Alternating _Bruiser _by Neal Shusterman and _Gorillas in the Mist_.


----------



## DragonHeart

Just finished _The Forgotten Warrior_ and now I am just starting on _The Last Hope_ both by Erin Hunter


----------



## Scootaloo

Hmm, debating what to read next. Either the False Prince, Inferno, or Crime and Punishment.


----------



## Hippy

I asked my mother and step-dad for book recommendations yesterday, and my mother told me to read _Good Night, Mr. Tom_, and my step-dad told me to read _Roll of Thunder, Hear My Cry_. I finished both of them today, and _Roll of Thunder_ was one of the worst books I've ever read, and _Good Night, Mr. Tom_ was a good book, but it isn't my favorite. Both of them were REALLY easy reads, as if they were meant for a sixth or seventh grader :P


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

I just finished Anthony Burgess' _A Clockwork Orange_ and am now reading _Fahrenheit 451_ by Ray Bradbury.


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax

Teh Ebil Snorlax said:


> I'm starting _The Bell Jar_ tonight because my friend went through great ordeals to deliver it to me (not really).


I _actually_ started it last night. Lawl.


----------



## Zero Moment

Just finished _Bloodhound_ by Tamora Pierce, starting _Mastiff_ tonight.


----------



## opaltiger

I have started _Agamemnon_, partly because I thought it would be handy for University Challenge and partly because I quite like Aeschylus. (Only later did it occur to me that, having a classicist on our team, reading Greek plays was perhaps not the most efficient use of my time.)


----------



## mewtini

Hurr durr, I went to the library and got _Mockingjay_ (Hunger Games thing) only to realize that it was the third one, not the second book in the trilogy, blah...

Also I really want to re-read 1984! But I'm too lazy.


----------



## MewtwoInfinity

I just finished reading _The Cat Who Sang For the Birds_. It's a children's book, but really good for a children's book. It actually is pretty interesting, I liked it a lot. It's kinda like how so many teens read _Warriors_, but I don't really like _Warriors_ anymore. I'm not really sure why I read this book.


----------



## Hippy

I just finished reading _Girl, Interrupted_ by Susanna Kaysen the other day. It was really good!!


----------



## DragonHeart

Right now i'm reading _The Tygrine Cat_ by Inbali Iserles


----------



## Hippy

Oh, I'm going to borrow _The Faults in Our Stars_ by John Green from the library soon! I heard its really good! I started reading it about a month ago, but for some reason I didn't finish it...


----------



## Scootaloo

_Live and Let Die_ by Ian Fleming and _The False Prince_ by Jennifer Nielsen.


----------



## Karousever

The entire Ender Series. Well, I REread the Ender Quartet (plus Ender in Exile!), but this is my first time reading the Shadow Series (Bean Quartet). I just finished Shadow Puppets earlier today. I'll start on Shadow of the Giant later.

And after I finish with that, I want to reread the Eragon series. (Well, Inheritance I'll be reading for the first time).

And after that, I want to reread the Percy Jackson series.


----------



## Hippy

Someone I know is going to let me borrow _The Faults in Our Stars_ by John Green sometime soon! But until she gives it to me, I am re-reading _Delores Claiborne_ by Stephen King.


----------



## DragonHeart

I am currently reading _Seekers, The Quest Begins_ by my 2nd favorite author: Erin Hunter!


----------



## kyeugh

Ugh.  Percy Jackson.  I hate the series because it's too slang, but I feel bad because my grandma bought me one for my birthday and I keep feeling guilty, but she bought Mark of Athena, so I have to read _all_ of the previous books before I read that one.

Also Castle Roogna by Piers Anthony.


----------



## Apodosira

Magic: The Gathering encyclopedias.


----------



## Scootaloo

Started _Scarlet_ by A.C Gaughen. Manga-wise, I'm working on Death Note, Ao No Exorcist, Fairy Tail, and trying to finish Azumanga Daioh.


----------



## opaltiger

I just finished _To Kill a Mockingbird._ I don't know why I didn't read it much sooner. It was one of the most beautiful novels I've read in years.


----------



## Hippy

opaltiger said:


> I just finished _To Kill a Mockingbird._ I don't know why I didn't read it much sooner. It was one of the most beautiful novels I've read in years.


I LOVE that book! I read it when I was in like seventh grade for the first time, and I have re-read it 6 times since then!

And recently finished _An Abundance of Katherines_ by John Green, and it is one of my favorites!!! And I am almost done with _Hearts in Atlantis_ by Stephen King, and it is super duper good!


----------



## Scootaloo

right now i am reading _The Unbecoming of Mara Dyer_ and _1984._


----------



## Hippy

I just finished _The Fault In Our Stars_ and _An Abundance of Katherines_ both by John Green... THEY ARE SO GOOD!!! :D I love John Green, he is my new favorite author!


----------



## Karousever

I finally finally finally FINALLY got my hands on _Inheritance_. Several years ago, I read the first three books and loved them. And recently I reread them, but I wouldn't let the same thing happen, so I ordered _Inheritance_ on Amazon and now I have it. I will be reading it on the eleven hour drive to Gatlinburg.


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax

I'm blazing a trail through _A Song of Ice and Fire_ because I'm sick of fucking spoilers on Game of Thrones.


----------



## mewtini

a separate peace: I want to reread


----------



## Dar

Just started _Inferno_ by Dan Brown...

Although I have to say, all of tphis Robert Langdon books start the same: Some woman, some person tries to kill him, he's being chased by government/secret society, and if possible, he wakes up injured.


----------



## Scootaloo

To Kill a Mockingbird by Harper Lee, Deathly Hallows, and Great Expectations.


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax

Dar said:


> Just started _Inferno_ by Dan Brown...
> 
> Although I have to say, all of tphis Robert Langdon books start the same: Some woman, some person tries to kill him, he's being chased by government/secret society, and if possible, he wakes up injured.


Start the same, continue the same, end the same.


----------



## Dar

Start and continue I agree with, but the endings usually surprise me.


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax

Dar said:


> Start and continue I agree with, but the endings usually surprise me.


Really, they surprise me the least. It's always someone the protagonists thought was on their side.


----------



## Karousever

I finished _Inheritance_, and the ending wasn't what I wanted, but there's nothing I can do about it...but otherwise I found it excellent.


----------



## Hippy

Currently reading _Hearts in Atlantis_ by Stephen King. I don't know if I like it or not.


----------



## opaltiger

_Use of Weapons_, Iain M. Banks. Unfortunately I'm aware it has a twist ending so I've been preoccupied trying to guess what it is.


----------



## Hippy

Recently finished _Purge_ by Sarah Darer Littman. It was REALLY good, but not as good as _Wintergirls_. They both are eating disorder based books, but _Wintergirls_ is from the perspective of an anorexic girl, and _Purge_ is from the perspective of a bulimic girl recovering in an in-patient hospital.

Now I am reading _Skinny_ by Ibi Kaslik, which is half from the perspective of an anorexic girl who just came out of an in-patient hospital, and half from the perspective of her little sister who has to deal with her anorexic sister and has her own struggles. It is really good, but again, not _Wintergirls_ good. Next, I am reading _Nick and Norah's Infinite Playlist_ by Rachel Cohn and David Levithan. And afterwards, I will read _Looking for Alaska_ by John Green.


----------



## kyeugh

Recently finished On a Pale Horse and Eragon.  By the way, I recommend Piers Anthony to anyone who enjoys fantasy.  He is the best I have ever read in the genre.


----------



## Hippy

I just finished _Skinny_. I am like, in shock. One of the main characters died. Which is a good twist, but still!!! 

I will start _Nick and Norah's Infinite Playlist_ either late tonight, are tomorrow morning. I am too freaked out by _Skinny_. I'll re-read it soon. Five stars.


----------



## Scootaloo

Howl's Moving Castle!
Also recently finished Tina Fey's autobiography _Bossypants_ which was excellent and now i love Tina Fey (amy poehler is better though i think!)


----------



## kyeugh

Brisingr.


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax

Since catching up on _A Song of Ice and Fire_, I've read _The Visible World_ by Mark Slouka, _Everything But You_ by Yilmaz Odabaşi, _The Light Fantastic_ and _Soul Music_ by Terry Pratchett and _The Old Man and the Sea_ by Ernest Hemingway, all of which were wonderful. I've also read _Oroonoko_ by Aphra Behn, but that was for college and wasn't so much good as really interesting in the context of what I'm studying.

Currently, I'm reading _Fantomina_ by Eliza Haywood for uni and _Securing Liberty_ for debating (it's a collection of essays examining different sides of security/civil rights issues in the post-9/11 world). I may start reading something else for recreational purposes. I have around 100 books in my bedroom (and that's just at college, never mind at home), so I have plenty to choose from.


----------



## Scootaloo

_Paper Towns_ by John Green because everyone seems to love his books and videos.


----------



## kyeugh

_Inheritance_ and _The Lord of the Flies_, the latter of which is for school, which is preventing me from reading the former.  Which sucks, because there's a green dragon on the cover, and I don't know what it is and I _*want to*_.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

I'm reading _The Disaster Artist_, which is Greg Sestero's account of working on _The Room_ and his friendship with Tommy Wiseau. It is, of course, wildly entertaining.


----------



## Karousever

_Days of Blood and Starlight_, the sequel to the AMAZING book _Daughter of Smoke and Bone_.


----------



## kyeugh

Thanks to Silver, I am now reading _Divergent_.


----------



## Ever

On the Road by Jack Keourac. I'm reading the original, which means none of the names are changed. IT's pretty cool.


----------



## sovram

Finished _Good Omens_, don't think there's anything to say about that.

Right now I'm reading _The Science Delusion: Asking the Big Questions in a Culture of Easy Answers_ by Curtis White. I'm ... on the fence, really. It's essentially an assault on writers like Dawkins and Hitchens, as well as popular scientists, mostly neuroscientists and a couple physicists. I agree with the bits on the New Atheists, because I think they're extremely obnoxious. I think he plays it up a little bit in the book, but I believe the accusations he makes are valid. As for popular science, I do think that it has the potential to be really harmful to the public, since there's no one checking their claims, and the chances of misinformation being interpreted as fact are far too likely. 

On the reading list are _My Promised Land: The Triumph and Tragedy of Israel_ by Ari Shavit and _Handling the Undead_ by John Lindqvist.


----------



## Byrus

I just finished reading _The Eggman_ by Carlton Mellick. It's bizarro fiction featuring a world where humans are born as fetus flies and people are employed by companies to host the souls of the dead in their enormous brains... and there's other weird stuff. I enjoyed it a lot, it felt really fresh and original without being too random or over the top. (some criticisms I have against other bizarro books) But that ending was really, really depressing and is gonna stick with me for a while.

I'm going to read iron council by China Miéville next, something that's been on my to-read list for a while. Negrek recommended his books to me and I've really loved 'em. Got a lot of awesome world-building going on there.


----------



## Ever

I just finished _It's Kind of a Funny Story_ by Ned Vizzini, and it was excellent. To be homest, the book made me angry, because it said so many things that I've struggled to put into words, but I still loved it. I'm also going to be reading _Like Water for Chocolate_ for my semester reading and film project.


----------



## opaltiger

Byrus said:


> I just finished reading _The Eggman_ by Carlton Mellick. It's bizarro fiction featuring a world where humans are born as fetus flies and people are employed by companies to host the souls of the dead in their enormous brains... and there's other weird stuff. I enjoyed it a lot, it felt really fresh and original without being too random or over the top. (some criticisms I have against other bizarro books) But that ending was really, really depressing and is gonna stick with me for a while.
> 
> I'm going to read iron council by China Miéville next, something that's been on my to-read list for a while. Negrek recommended his books to me and I've really loved 'em. Got a lot of awesome world-building going on there.


Fair warning: Iron Council is not the easiest of his books to like.


----------



## I liek Squirtles

I'm reading Insurgent, the second book in the Divergent series by Veronica Roth, and Troy by Adele Geras, which is for school.


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow

jaketiger1116 said:


> _Days of Blood and Starlight_, the sequel to the AMAZING book _Daughter of Smoke and Bone_.


I love these books so much! Can't wait for _Dreams of Gods and Monsters_.

I'm currently reading _The Twistrose Key_ by Tone Almhjell. I didn't really know what to expect of it, but I'm quite enjoying it! It's a very charming story so far.


----------



## Vholvek

Qvalador said:


> I am now reading _Divergent_.


Yeah, same with me.


----------



## kyeugh

_Anne Frank_ and _Jane Eyre_, and then _The Last Continent_... hopefully.

Oh, and I finished the _Divergent_ series.


----------



## Scootaloo

The Fault in Our Stars and To Kill a Mockingbird.


----------



## I liek Squirtles

Started reading _Crónica de una muerte anunciada_ by Gabriel García Márquez for school.


----------



## opaltiger

I liek Squirtles said:


> Started reading _Crónica de una muerte anunciada_ by Gabriel García Márquez for school.


Would that be _Chronicle of a Death Foretold_ in the English translation? I'm quite impressed they have you read Garcia Marquez at the age of 14.


----------



## Karousever

_The Probability of Miracles_ by Wendy Wunder. I'm reading all of the Gateway Award nominees. One of them has actually become my new favorite book (_Daughter of Smoke and Bone_ by Laini Taylor).


----------



## I liek Squirtles

opaltiger said:


> Would that be _Chronicle of a Death Foretold_ in the English translation? I'm quite impressed they have you read Garcia Marquez at the age of 14.


That's correct. In eighth grade, they made us read _Relato de un náufrago_, also by Gabirel García Márquez.


----------



## Superbird

I liek Squirtles said:


> That's correct. In eighth grade, they made us read _Relato de un náufrago_, also by Gabirel García Márquez.


Ugh, him. After reading _100 Years of Solitude_ I am kinda meh to him. Talented author, yes, but not one I particularly enjoy reading.

Currently reading _Planet of the Apes_ because we did a translation assignment on it in French class, and it piqued my interest. It is absolutely amazing so far, and I would highly recommend it.


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax

I've been having a hard time getting back into reading, so I decided to bridge non-reading and reading with "reading a comic book", which was Grant Morrison's _Arkham Asylum_. Having finished that trainwreck, I'm about to start _Things Fall Apart_ by Chinua Achebe.


----------



## Ether's Bane

Superbird said:


> _100 Years of Solitude_


This.


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax

I blazed through _Things Fall Apart_ by Chinua Achebe, _Revolver_ by Marcus Sedgwick, _No Country For Old Men_ by Cormac McCarthy, _The Book of Evidence_ by John Banville and the first 200 pages of _The Little Friend_ by Donna Tartt but it's taken me three and a half weeks to read the subsequent 150 pages, so I'm a bit annoyed about that.


----------



## Sven

recently read _Divergent _and _Insurgent_ by Veronica Roth, and although both almost literally drip cheese, the writing is surprisingly solid. The fact that it's told in first person present(and that I read it in hebrew) is a major turnoff, though.


----------



## Karousever

_Trafficked_ by Kim Purcell...I think this book will make me sad :(


----------



## Superbird

I just finished _Thirteen Reasons Why_, Jay Asher.

It's incredibly thought-provoking.


----------



## kyeugh

Just picked up a copy of _Paddle Your Own Canoe_ by Nick Offerman; I'd highly recommend it, if you don't mind somewhat heavy cursing.

Also, Silver recommended me the Mistborn series, and I'm on the second book now (_The Well of Ascension_).  I also highly recommend these to anyone who enjoys complex worldbuilding and fantasy.


----------



## ozzi9816

Right now I'm reading _The Last Dragonslayer_ trilogy (soon to have 4 entries), and I just got done re-reading the first book. All I can say is it is amazing. I especially love how magic and technology blend so well in the world that Jasper Fforde makes.


----------



## Scootaloo

I recently finished The Shining, now I'm reading a Clockwork Orange and Misery.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Magnus Chase and the Gods of Asgard: Book one "The Sword of Summer" by Rick Riordan.


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow

I just finished *A Shard of Sun* in the Summer King Chronicles by Jess E Owen. If you like fantasy animal stories, this series is a must! It's about gryphons and it is so much fun. And tension. And heartbreak. And _awesome_.

And because I'm sad that I'm all caught up in that series, I'm starting *Birth of the Firebringer* by Meredith Ann Pierce to fill the void.


----------



## sanderidge

*The Name of the Wind *and so far it is ridiculously awesome. the beginning is fun and I haven't quite gotten to the middle yet but I am expecting great things.


----------



## kyeugh

the fuck is a novel
I'm currently waiting for Stormlight Archive III, and for my library to pick up a copy of _Shadows of Self_.  I'm rather behind on my reading game because i'm too busy with fucking manga, but i ought to get back into it soon.  The last book i read was _The Mime Order_, which was just... my standards are rather high, and it was probably fairly good for teen literature, but i didn't enjoy it much.

Anyway, yes, here's to more Brandon Sanderson soon!  And maybe _Dragonsteel_, finally!


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax

_Slaughterhouse-Five_ by Kurt Vonnegut at the moment. I hope to scratch off a few more before I go back to college, maybe _The Buried Giant_ by Kazuo Ishiguro or _A Brief History of Seven Killings_ by Marlon James.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

I just finished reading _A Clash of Kings_ by George R. R. Martin, so I guess I should pick up _A Storm of Swords_ next. Each of the ASoIaF books is taking me a few months to read because they are very long and I read at a snail's pace. They are very good books though.


----------



## Scootaloo

Over winter break i read A Clockwork Orange by Anthony Burgess, now I'm currently reading the Sirens of Titan by Kurt Vonnegut.


----------



## Seritinajii

sorry to bump this thread but while I was gone from here, I really got into book-reading! 

I'm in the middle of Marcel Proust's gigantic novel (?) _Remembrance of Things Past_. well, a more faithful translation of the title is _In Search of Lost Time_, which I actually like better, but the first one is the title of the English translation I'm reading, which is done by some guy called Moncrieff. I moved to a new house recently, and the former owner let us keep a lot of books, including this one. this first translation is apparently actually more wordy in style than the original French, and there are various liberties, like the title - but I still enjoy it a lot. there really are some truly beautiful parts.

it's basically a very, very long sort of recollection of the narrator's life. it's kind of hard to describe what the main conflict or action is; the book is really just him narrating, in very much detail and with tons of insight, what his life is. because of that, though, it's super super immersive... it's like I've lived several months in another person's life. I'm in the middle of the third section, out of seven.

does anyone else read early 20th-century books? I'm really into those.



Scootaloo said:


> Over winter break i read A Clockwork Orange by Anthony Burgess, now I'm currently reading the Sirens of Titan by Kurt Vonnegut.


I really liked A Clockwork Orange! ...except for the last chapter, which I found really unconvincing and bumped the book down to a 4/5 for me. what did other people think?


----------



## Sglod

I've just finished The Amber Spyglass, and thus the His Dark Materials trilogy. Northern Lights is the best by far; the other two books are just a bit rambly...


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow

I'm rereading Maggie Stiefvater's _The Raven Cycle_ because I've had the last book for ages but haven't started reading it yet! And because it's been a while, I'm rereading them all for maximum effect. Gosh I love these books.


----------



## Negrek

Been reading quite a bit over the past few months! A week or so ago I went through all of Dianna Wynne Jones' _A Sudden Wild Magic_ in a day (I was in transit basically the whole day). Pretty typical Jones story, not one of her best, but not bad, either. I'm not sure whether it's supposed to be set in the same world as _Deep Secret_ and its sequel (my guess is yes, but I'd have to actually go look at _Deep Secret_ to be sure). That's the book I've been wanting to reread, but of course it's in another state and none of the libraries around here has a copy rargh rargh rargh. Also brought Terry Pratchett's _Jingo_ for the trip back, since I was under the impression that I hadn't read it before, but upon starting it realized I actually had. Not one of my favorite Discworld novels; I'm not far into it, might not bother finishing it.

Meanwhile I've been reading _The Shining_ at work. I started reading this one a long time ago, but stopped quite early on for some reason... this time I read it all the way through and enjoyed it quite a bit. Finished it Tuesday and then immediately went out to the library to grab a copy of _Doctor Sleep_, which is hardback rather than digital but I figured would be something good to take along for the plane, since I was going on vacation. I figured it would be fun to compare it with its predecessor, since _The Shining_ was written way back near the start of King's career, while the sequel is much more recent. Turns out they're very different kinds of stories, though; not sure how comparable they'll really be. Thus far I prefer _The Shining_.

While looking for _Doctor Sleep_ I also happened to come across _A Wizard of Earthsea_ by Ursula Le Guin, which was the weirdest thing, because I've been trying to find that book for ages and I could swear the library didn't have it. It seems like everywhere I've been always has, like, book three/four in the Earthsea series _but not the first one_, which is why I've never actually read it even though I've been meaning to for years. So naturally I snapped that one up, too.

...and then I realized I didn't have any room for my luggage for books, much less a brick like _Doctor Sleep_, so I guess I won't be getting much reading done after all. Upon my return, books!


----------



## Negrek

Been reading quite a bit over the past few months! A week or so ago I went through all of Dianna Wynne Jones' _A Sudden Wild Magic_ in a day (I was in transit basically the whole day). Pretty typical Jones story, not one of her best, but not bad, either. I'm not sure whether it's supposed to be set in the same world as _Deep Secret_ and its sequel (my guess is yes, but I'd have to actually go look at _Deep Secret_ to be sure). That's the book I've been wanting to reread, but of course it's in another state and none of the libraries around here has a copy rargh rargh rargh. Also brought Terry Pratchett's _Jingo_ for the trip back, since I was under the impression that I hadn't read it before, but upon starting it realized I actually had. Not one of my favorite Discworld novels; I'm not far into it, might not bother finishing it.

Meanwhile I've been reading _The Shining_ at work. I started reading this one a long time ago, but stopped quite early on for some reason... this time I read it all the way through and enjoyed it quite a bit. Finished it Tuesday and then immediately went out to the library to grab a copy of _Doctor Sleep_, which is hardback rather than digital but I figured would be something good to take along for the plane, since I was going on vacation. I figured it would be fun to compare it with its predecessor, since _The Shining_ was written way back near the start of King's career, while the sequel is much more recent. Turns out they're very different kinds of stories, though; not sure how comparable they'll really be. Thus far I prefer _The Shining_.

While looking for _Doctor Sleep_ I also happened to come across _A Wizard of Earthsea_ by Ursula Le Guin, which was the weirdest thing, because I've been trying to find that book for ages and I could swear the library didn't have it. It seems like everywhere I've been always has, like, book three/four in the Earthsea series _but not the first one_, which is why I've never actually read it even though I've been meaning to for years. So naturally I snapped that one up, too.

...and then I realized I didn't have any room for my luggage for books, much less a brick like _Doctor Sleep_, so I guess I won't be getting much reading done after all. Upon my return, books!


----------



## Zero Moment

I've been reading Starlight Over Detrot: A Noir Tale for the past few days. Absolutely fantastic, the characters have great depth, the worldbuilding is really refined, especially in every chapter's epigraph, and the plot itself is riveting. It's also just shy of a million words right now, so it's gonna take about triple the amount of time to read as I've already put in.


----------



## audrey729

I just finished "The Graveyard Book" by Neil Gaiman. It's great!


----------



## Raiden

I've been reading manga for the past few years and kind of forgot novels for a while. ...That is, until recently when I discovered a Finnish fantasy book series called "Mantereet" ("The Continents"). I've been reading volume 1 off and on, i.e. whenever I have the time, energy and interest to do it.

I also read another Finnish fantasy series several years ago... called "the Sonja trilogy" (consists of books called "The Kingdom of Crystals", "The Court of Witches" and "The Gae Bolg"). They were library books so I had to return them eventually, and it's been around a decade since I last read them. It wasn't until this year that I found the books at an auction site and knew I had to get them. XD Time for a re-read soon~

As for manga? I'm currently reading several manga online (Haikyuu, Ace of Diamond 2, One Piece, Angelique, etc.) and many more physical copies. ...Physical manga I have underway at the moment: the official Finnish translations of Magic Knight Rayearth, Ginga Densetsu Weed and At Laz Meridian; the official English translations of Alice in the Country of Hearts/Clover/Joker/Diamond, Crimson Empire, Are You Alice?, Dictatorial Grimoire and B'tX; and trying to slowly translate my way through Super Robot Wars OG: The Record of ATX (which is Japanese). I swear, I'm shocked that Record of ATX has yellow paper. It doesn't look yellow in the online version on the publisher's site. (Oh, also, I'm thinking about catching up on the official Finnish translations of Black Butler and Trinity Blood, and re-reading my copies of Fruits Basket.)


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow

Sandstone-Shadow said:


> I'm rereading Maggie Stiefvater's _The Raven Cycle_ because I've had the last book for ages but haven't started reading it yet! And because it's been a while, I'm rereading them all for maximum effect. Gosh I love these books.


Ahhhh I just finished _The Raven King_ and I am speechless. So marvelous. I can't even. So many emotions.

Now I'm not sure what to read next. I have several books that have been sitting around, half-heartedly started, for a long time, so I could either finish those, or... I could read _The Call_ by Peadar O'Guilin... hmm...


----------



## RedneckPhoenix

Reading list for you punks:
The Magyk series by Angie Sage
Percy Jackson and related books by Rick Riordan
The Inheritance series by Christopher Paolini
The Pendragon series by D.J. MacHale
A Series of Unfortunate Events by Lemony Snicket
A few of them are shorter books, but some of them have quite a few pages with a small font size. These are all series that I really enjoyed and recommend to you guys.


----------



## Darkanine

I've mostly been reading comicbooks (and fanfic...) in my spare time, here's a few.

-Adventure Time Comic series. Original run, not the "Adventure Time Comic" series they just came out with, those newer ones are kind of lame.

-Mighty Morphin' Power Rangers. 2016 run by Boom! They can be a bit dreadfully serious, especially for the silly source material but they're still good reads. Action is good and the drama is good, theirs just a _bit_ to much drama for my taste.

-Crystal Cadets by Lionforge Comics. Not very good to be honest. The art is beautiful but the writing and pacing are all over the place. Half way done with the comics and I still barely know the setting, the goals and worst of all, the characters. 

-W.I.T.C.H. It's pretty good, but the translation is rough. Only one comic in but I'm hooked. 

-Mega Man (Archie Run). It's great. Good humor, good action, great characters, genuinely interesting conflicts without right or wrong answers. It's a great series.

As for novels, I haven't got to reading any in awhile, but I plan on buying Magyk and The Graveyard Book once I get some extra money.


----------



## Negrek

So I finished _Infinite Jest_ today and that book fucked me _up_, man, so here's a post about it so maybe now I can stop looking up stuff about it on the internet and get back to work.

I wasn't particularly expecting to like this book, although it's of course super famous and critically acclaimed and so on. I don't read a lot of literary fiction because I don't like a lot of literary fiction, and indeed I hated this book for the first three hundred pages or so. *HATED.* Indeed, the only thing that kept me hanging in there was that I needed to read the entire thing in order to be able to properly articulate all the various ways in which I DESPISED it. Plus also my library's e-book selection is awful and I was having trouble finding other novels I was interested in and that weren't checked out.

Around where Marathe and Steeply showed up, though, I started to be like, "Okay, I guess this can be pretty funny sometimes. I guess I can see why _some people_ might like it." Cut to the past couple days where I've been going on multi-hour binges to knock off the last 500 or so pages. I think I love this book? In like a kind of complicated way, but in the end it turned out to be a cracking good read and I'm unreasonably attached to some of the characters, and I've already gone back to re-skim the first chapter, and I'm sure I'll read it again, at least once.

Overall this story is just so delightfully batshit? Like it is completely _ridiculous_ and 100% owns that ridiculousness and at times you can just feel Wallace must have been having a blast while writing some part or other because it's just so balls-to-the-wall out there silly and fun. In between the parts where people are getting murdered in lurid detail (one thing I could have done without tbh) or suffering terribly in their various addictions, I mean. The blending of comedy and tragedy is one of my absolute favorite things in fiction, and so few books can pull it off--so few books even really try--and that is one area where I think _Infinite Jest_ is superb. It's hilarious and also deeply, deeply sad, and I eat that emotional dissonance up with a spoon.

Also, this book has one of the best action scenes I've ever read, and that was really not something I was expecting? And as someone who's kind of a connoisseur of action scenes, that's a pretty high bar to clear. The entire scene where the Canadians roll up on Ennet House to get their revenge on Lenz (while everyone is trying to move their cars) is just so fantastic. Excellent use of dramatic irony to keep the tension ratcheted high the whole time, that mix of zany and deadly serious, a twenty-eight-car pileup of stuff hitting the fan at once that's chaotic but not confusing... it all comes together so wonderfully as one long adrenaline-rush of a chapter that shakes everything up. Reading that part at 5:30 AM while speeding upriver in the Amazon added some atmosphere that probably took things up a notch, but still. So good. It also probably helps that it was kind of a crowning moment of awesome for my favorite character, or, err, crowning moment of half-suicidal rage that afterwards has him desperately trying to ask whether he actually killed anyone but failing because he's intubated and the people who come to visit him in the hospital are more interested in telling him their depressing life stories than trying to interpret his desperate grunting noises, but hey, that's the kind of book this is. Love it. I think I'm definitely going to reread that part before returning the book to the library. And take notes, maybe, heh.

Buuuut I also don't think the hype is totally justified. Wallace obviously knows what he's doing when it comes to your actual prose, there absolutely are a lot of good insights, great lines, funny moments, but, like, it didn't really come across _transcendental_ to me? There's a lot that it does well, but it's a very flawed novel, too, and though I enjoyed it a lot and am going to reread it for sure, which is fairly rare, it's not like it's my all-time favorites or something that really struck me as this amazing work of literature. But then I may not be the best audience, since for me the off-the-wall crazy was really what made the novel for me, not the "profound" stuff. Like, my favorite scene involves Canadian toughs in leis chasing a shrieking crack addict around and around a car in circles, cartoon-style, not any of the ones that involve serious meditations on love or death or the media, etc. But hey, even if what I really appreciate is batshit, this book has some high-quality batshit, yo.

Okay just had to get that off my chest because I would love to discuss this book  bad but I'm also not motivated enough to join any online groups for it and I don't think I actually can recommend it to anyone I know because even if they might enjoy some of the characters or themes or whatever I have trouble encouraging people to slog through a novel where there's no payoff for like 500 pages (I don't know anybody who'd be enough into the post-modern non-linear storytelling thing to go in just for that). So!


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

I'm currently reading _A Storm of Swords_ by George R. R. Martin. Truth be told it's been over two years since I read _A Clash of Kings_ and it's terrible that I didn't get around to reading this sooner. I read at a glacial pace though so it always takes me at least a month or two to finish these books even if I'm reading every day.

Other than that, I recently read the manga for Steel Ball Run. That is to say, the seventh part of JoJo's Bizarre Adventure. Each part is a self-contained story, and the seventh part is the longest and also the most well-written, in my opinion. With the part 5 anime currently airing, I also decided to read the light novel _Purple Haze Feedback_. Definitely a must-read if you're a fan of the series, as it fleshes out the ending of part 5 a lot and delivers some much needed character development to Pannacotta Fugo. If you have no idea what I'm talking about, you should give the JJBA anime a watch, starting from the 2012 adaptation of Phantom Blood. It's a wild ride.


----------



## kyeugh

whoa am i going to post in the forums??  yes i am.  what the fuck dude.

i've been stuck on _the wise man's fear_ for like a year now.  i finished _the name of the wind_ quite a while ago and found it pretty bad for the most part, but the ending was quite good so i figured i'd give the sequel a try.  well surprise the sequel doesn't maintain that pace and is actually somehow worse.  this seems to be a pretty well-loved book series for some reason and i absolutely can't figure out why.  it's just... the Ebin Protagonist Being Ebin and the worldbuilding is pretty lazy and... that's it.  just a cool guy doing stuff.  maybe it's wish fulfilment?  idk.  whatever it is, it's pretty rubbish.  not a fan, but i'm almost done so i better stick it through.

i've also been picking up _arcanum unbounded_ by brandon sanderson every once and a while, which has been pretty cool.  it's an anthology of short stories based around the worlds established by his cosmere novels.  currently i'm reading _mistborn: secret history_ which is unexpectedly long, and it's been a while since i've read mistborn so it's kind of a trip down memory lane.  really decent though!  i'm a real sucker for, like, cosmic worldbuilding and this book is basically Brandon Sanderson's Worldbuilding: The Book so i'm enjoying that a lot.

i hit barnes and noble the other day against my better judgement and picked up a couple books: the complete works of franz kafka, _history of ireland_, and _the history of the world in bite-sized chunks_.  i've only started reading the latter, and it's pretty interesting so far.  most of the content isn't new, per se, but some of it is and it's always good to read about history in terms of everything else happening at the time rather than just, idk, browsing the wikipedia page about the mongols or something in isolation.  so that's been a lot of fun.

after i get through all this i also have wheel of time and discworld looming on my backlog, as well as a really pretty copy of _trainspotting_ that i haven't touched.  _the wise man's fear_ sort of fucked up my flow so i'm quite behind but hopefully i'll get back into the swing of things soon... i sure have a lot of material to get through :v


----------



## Ys_

I'm currently reading The Book Thief. Or trying to at least.


----------



## Ruby

I recently started to reread _The Tombs of Atuan_, the last book in the Earthsea series. I last read it when I was quite little, and I'm a bit surprised that I got through it then. It's very good, but it's not really a children's book.


----------



## storm

I have been trying to locate the entire earthsea series before the province shut down, but unfortunately it is pretty scattered here! it's a shame, as I would really like to get all of the books to read, and then sob for an hour or two

I remember the short stories and the other wind absolutely wrecking me when I read them as a child


----------



## Ruby

storm said:


> I have been trying to locate the entire earthsea series before the province shut down, but unfortunately it is pretty scattered here! it's a shame, as I would really like to get all of the books to read, and then sob for an hour or two
> 
> I remember the short stories and the other wind absolutely wrecking me when I read them as a child


I bought a newish one-volume edition of the first four books.  It's published by Penguin.  I think it's the standard edition in the UK at the moment.


----------



## qenya

Ah, I read the exact same edition not too long ago! I'd only ever read the first book, and that as a young child, so I didn't really remember much about it. It was quite astonishing how many of the common fantasy tropes basically originated with it, despite its being so far ahead of its time in terms of the environmentalism theme. But it's definitely not aimed at kids, no. (Especially not the ending of _Tehanu_. Pheew.)


----------



## Zoroark

An old book I had lying around my library.

'Altered Carbon' by Richard Morgan.  The netflix series of the same name is based upon it.

It is a reasonably okay read, although I am more interested in the mystery than the backdrop of dystopian nightmare future where immortality is granted by a 'stack'; a data-retrieval device welded to the top of the human spinal column at birth.  The book starts with the protagonist's death, followed by his awakening at the beginning of his new... employment.

Next is 'A Nameless Witch' by A. Lee Martinez

Then 'A Family Affair' by Mary Campist.

I _may_ try 'Pride and Prejudice and Zombies' again after that, but I found that Victorian high society ladies kicking zombies in the face with the heel of their combat boots was a little... jarring for my suspension of disbelief.


----------



## forretress

after i watched a very long video essay about the series on youtube, i have started reading the witcher book series. i finished 'the last wish' by andrzej sapkowski just a bit earlier this week and am starting on the second in the series, 'the sword of destiny' also by andrzej.

im a sucker for some good high fantasy and i always get sucked into whatever im reading really heavily. i also like main characters who are mean sometimes ! ha ha !

i am really rather enjoying this series, i have never played any of the corresponding games but the story is really hooking me in so who knows how soon that will change


----------



## Zoroark

Currently reading SWIFT, PHP, Java, JavaScript, HTML and CSS for Beginners.

The plot is a little dry so far, but I think it may pick up soon.


----------



## Ruby

I've been reading a fair bit of Sherlock Holmes recently. I read a couple of the novellas in the past, but never gave much time to the short stories before this year.  They are a lot better than I was expecting.  I had the impression that the plots are absurdly implausible, but actually most of them are only a bit implausible.


----------



## Stryke

Just picked up the latest book by my favorite author: _The Bastard Brigade: The True Story of the Renegade Scientists and Spies Who Sabotaged the Atomic Bomb_. I literally just got it in the mail today, so I haven't read it yet, but I'm really excited; the author, Sam Kean, is an awesome writer, and his books are what got me interested in nonfiction to begin with. He always touches on really interesting, niche stories about stuff thats generally considered mundane, like DNA/genes or the periodic table, so I'm excited to check out this new book!


----------



## Zoroark

NPC: Going Rogue (Swords Spells and Stealth book iii) by Drew Hayes.

Lots of dragons.  Not enough Dark.  The writer sometimes mixes up the words he uses with what he means (specular instead of spectacular when describing someone throwing something, for example).  Other than that, it's okay.  Makes grammar-nazi heads explode from confusion and/or fury, so that's a plus.

Mandatory reading for grammar-nazis.  For everyone else, it's got some good scenes, excellent description, and the characters definitely pick up and carry the plot forward.  Pages taste great with mustard.  A+


----------

